# Meet TAZ



## riverdog (Jun 23, 2008)

Here is our NEW tiel...........TAZ
Taz is our new bird and still on a hand feeding schedule 7am and 7pm
We are told that he/she is around 4-6 weeks old.
We also took a green cheek conure (3 weeks old) (not the right forum so no pictures)


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Taz is a cutie..  congrats!


----------



## kikee (Aug 19, 2008)

What a cutie


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

aww just a wittle baby awww


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

She is gorgeous


----------



## riverdog (Jun 23, 2008)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> She is gorgeous



You say SHE?

I do hope so....never for breeding though....but i do think that it loves me already....as soon as i come in room off it flies right to me and me only....i think it may have a thing for my son (Austen) too....(he's 7 and it'll go to him too)


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Hehe, very cute! ;]


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

riverdog said:


> You say SHE?
> 
> I do hope so....never for breeding though....but i do think that it loves me already....as soon as i come in room off it flies right to me and me only....i think it may have a thing for my son (Austen) too....(he's 7 and it'll go to him too)


I say she because of all the pearls, so pretty  If she keeps them after a few molts. I say it would be safe to say that she is a she


----------



## Kathy (Jul 24, 2009)

Such a cutie! Congratulations!



xxxSpikexxx said:


> I say she because of all the pearls, so pretty  If she keeps them after a few molts. I say it would be safe to say that she is a she


Does that go for pied-pearl tiels too?


----------



## birdie-beth (Jul 21, 2009)

A girl, I think. Pretty girls keep pretty pearls.


----------

